# I LOVe my cat! ^^



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Just a lil while ago i gave the dogs a rope tug to play with, well Sadie can get QUITE possive over toys and she started a fight in the living room i yelled "ENOUGH!" pretty loud (im sure the neighbors heard me!)
both dogs dropped the rope ,well my little Ginger cat (whos also known as the "little mother) came in got in between both dogs and yelled and when either dog tried to move, even so much as turn there heads, she gave them a wack to the face, so both dogs stood stock still with there heads down while she continued to yell at them!

i told her it was ok, they could go so she came ot me and rubbed against me and both dogs have been lieing down together ever since HAHA!

i just Love Ginny so much for that, she really is like the little mother, keeping everyone in line, if i hadnt of yelled at the dogs, she wouldnt have even botherd with them, but because i yelled, she enforced!

AND because i make sure EVERYONE respects the kittys, she has alot of power in this house over the dogs, she will routinly walk up to a dog who is getting hyper, yell,and make the dog stand still so she can rub against them, when she is done she walks away and the dog walks away also


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

oh and heres a few pictures of little momma (cause threads with pictures are so much better 

















Notice how shes comfortible sleeping on the floor around the dogs? cause she knows they wont step on her









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Her eyes are so green! Cute story too


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't know a lot about cats, but I am certain that animals understand each other (in ways we don't/can't understand)--- especially if they live together. 

You go, Ginger...keep those pups in line!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Yup, she deff rules this house! even the people who know her give her the ut-most respect, most people are put off by her simply due to her sophisticated nature, she walks around the house like she owns it.
but she is never the bully, not really she enforces when she needs to, just a few hours after that happend, both dogs were wrestling and playing and hopping around the house like giant rabbits on steriods, knocking things over and she ignored them.

she will also yell at my bf if shes around us when we get into a fight, if he keeps yelling at me, she will go for him, but never me.

shes my girl, and i dont think ill ever love anyone or anything the way i love her.

more pitchers!!!!! (yes i did delibertly spell that wrong...that too...if its spelled wrong if not.. i was jsut kidding..haha)


shes 15 years old this year too, next month to be exact!




























































Ginger enjoys my chewing her ears lol...seriously though she loves it








this was for halloween! i made her vicious, man eating kitty cat covred in blood!!


----------

